# Subs Looking For Work Maryland!!!



## marylandplow

This site has done a great job putting together this networking thread. I would like to take it to the next level for *Maryland* Any one looking for sub work please send me the following info: Name, where you live city/town and county.What equipment you own personally not borrowed, my buddy has a... I mean equipment that you own and have keys for. List truck, type of plow,spreader, loader, dump truck,walk behind... Also Phone numbers: cell, home however we can get in touch with you while we are out on the job. What I am trying to do is give contractors who are in need. An additional list of subs that are willing to jump in and help. Having an additional list on hand while out on the job will make life easier for all of us. And those subs that get on the list a chance to pick up some more work other wise may not have been able to get. I have spoke to a few of the Maryland contractors and the idea has been welcomed. I am willing to put this together MARYLAND ONLY PLEASE.


----------



## ProSvcs

I am available to plow from Elkton as far west at Frederick area.
443.992.5353

01 Dodge 2500 Diesel
Meyers 7.5
Buyers Spreader (Only loaded if requested at time of call or if I it already happens to be loaded)


----------



## JDLANDSCAPES

*Montgomery County*

WE WILL HELP WITH AS MUCH AS MONTGOMERY COUNTY AS WE CAN. WE ARE PLOWING WITH 2 TRUCKS THIS YEAR. ONE FORD 1997 F-250 5.8LITER 4X4 WITH MYERS 7.5 PLOW. AND THE OTHER IS A 2005 CHEVY 3500 DESIEAL WITH 9.5 FOOT PLOW AND DUMP TRUCK BED SALTER. THANKS BRANDON KRUSE VP

JD LANDSCAPES
240-988-8512 CELL
[email protected]


----------



## marylandplow

*Subs Available List for Maryland*

After the first 1/2 day two people have got on the list. This list is for all of us. Any subs available in Maryland as well as all Contractors looking for subs. I am putting this in excel format set up by county. With all contact and equipment info. Contact me through this site if you want to get on the list as a sub, or if you are a Contractor that would like the list. I would like to see this list grow to 100 plus if possible. Since yesterday afternoon subs are available for the following counties:Montgomery,Cecil,Harford,Baltimore,Carrol,Fredrick
Contractors Who don't have excel let me know and I will transfer it over to a word document. Lets keep this list growing so we can ALL benefit. :salute:


----------



## GreatBigTuna

*BWI Area (Anne Arundel & Howard) & Southern Baltimore County*

We're pretty busy, but I am always willing to help someone in a pinch if I am able. We're also looking for subs for the Elkridge area and sidewalk crews to work various locations.

Cell number is 443.623.5733

Equipment:
99 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD
7.5' Meyers, 600# Buyers Spreader

95 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD
8' Western Pro+ w/wings, 8' Western IceBreaker V-box

01 GMC 2500HD
7.5' Meyers, 600# Meyers Spreader

I'm in the process of buying a skidsteer now, we'll have it by next week. It's down to either an 01 Cat 226 or a 99 New Holland lx665. I'm leaning toward the NH because it has a heated cab 

Thanks for putting this list together, It's a great idea that will help us all.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*Sub-AA County*

Hello I'm in Anne Arundel County I'm willing to help someone out in a pinch if needed.

2000 F350 8.6 Western MVP plow
1993 Chevy Suburban 7.6 Western
1995 Dodge Ram 1500 7.6 Wetern w Western Pro-flo
Cell # 443-623-5678 Nextel
Cell # 410-428-6609 Cingular
Pager # 410-850-9607

Thanks Frank
Precision Lawn Service
[email protected]


----------



## mickman

could use extra sites in Frederick, MD. we have 2-2003 2500hd's with meyer 7.5 plows, F350 stroker w/ meyer. 2 tailgate spreaders, 4 toro blowers.
bring it on!


----------



## marylandplow

*Available Subs list Maryland is growing!!!!!!*

The list is growing. Any one who wants to get on the list send me your info. All contractors or any one who want's the list send me your own email and I will forward an excel spreadsheet. If you need the list in a word document let me know. Maryland county's currently on the list as follows:Cecil,Harford,Baltimore,Baltimore City,Anne Arundel,Howard,Fredrick,Washington,Montgomery Still need names for the southern county's: PG,St Marys,Calvert,Charles This List is for All of us not just me.

Dave


----------



## CatonsvilleTks

*Subcontractor looking for big and small jobs*

My name is Sean Byrne. I have the following equipment available for serious snow removal;

1) Class 8 tandem axle dump truck with plow and spreader

2) Class 8 single axle dump truck with plow and spreader

3) Three four wheel drive one ton trucks with plow and spreaders

4) Rubber tired loader for removal

5) Snow blowers

Contact numbers:

410-788-3878
1-866-44-FARMS (toll free)
410-788-3879 (fax)
443-623-9427 cell

We currently have long term contracts with the State of Maryland as well as some major corporations. Our company is owned by two retired Maryland State Troopers. You will recieve premier service. The dump trucks are highway type plows for large commercial lots. We have over 25 years of experience. Call Sean Byrne for more information. We are located in Catonsville, MD, west Baltimore County. Thanks.


----------



## rcpd34

*Rockville, MD*

I've got 4 trucks in Montgomery County. I am looking for some labor to run snow blowers in the Rockville area. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## K&C

*Baltimore County (North), MD*

Some of the following equipment will be available this winter. Experienced operators, salt and ice melt in stock and ready to go.

1999 LX885 New Holland 
2000 LS180 New Holland
2002 LS180 New Holland

W/ power angle plows, buckets, one 10' protech

2005 Chev 2500 4x4
2000 Chev 2500 4x4
1994 Chev 2500 4x4

W/plows & mini spreaders

1995 Ford F350 2wd
1996 Ford F350 2wd

W/plows & 8' vbox spreaders

1995 Isuzu 16' box
1999 Isuzu 16' box
2001 Isuzu 16' box

setup w/blowers etc... for sidewalks


----------



## rcpd34

*Prices??*



K&C said:


> Some of the following equipment will be available this winter. Experienced operators, salt and ice melt in stock and ready to go.
> 
> 1999 LX885 New Holland
> 2000 LS180 New Holland
> 2002 LS180 New Holland
> 
> W/ power angle plows, buckets, one 10' protech
> 
> 2005 Chev 2500 4x4
> 2000 Chev 2500 4x4
> 1994 Chev 2500 4x4
> 
> W/plows & mini spreaders
> 
> 1995 Ford F350 2wd
> 1996 Ford F350 2wd
> 
> W/plows & 8' vbox spreaders
> 
> 1995 Isuzu 16' box
> 1999 Isuzu 16' box
> 2001 Isuzu 16' box
> 
> setup w/blowers etc... for sidewalks


What are your prices and how far will you travel??


----------



## K&C

Brian, depending on the job, we might go as far south as Baltimore City and as far north as Hunt Valley / Sparks. As for pricing, get me your fax # and I'll send you info.

Thanks, 
Kurt


----------



## tccortes1

I'm in Fort Washington(P.G. County, MD.), And I have a '87 Chevy
Silverado k-10, And 7.5 meyer max plow. I'm willing to sub, or to
do emergency back up when it needed. Pls give me a call at:
cell(240)447-6211

Thanks!


----------



## SteveVB

*Montgomery County: R-ville,G-burg,G-town*

I'm not looking for work, I'm committed to a contractor already. If someone needs a backup, or another truck to cover a no-show I can work after Im done with my commitment. I live in Gaithersburg, plow in Gaithersburg from Shady Grove Road north to just south of Game Preserve Rd in Gaithersburg(all commercial) - sometimes Germantown if another sub doesnt show. Familar with the area and would be willing to travel up or down 270 from Silver Spring or Bethesda up to maybe Frederick with a good reason.

I've plowed since 89.
3/4 ton with 7.5 meyers(like everyone else around here  )
cell- 240-447-8147
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## MD Power Plow

This is great  send me a e-mail sdb[email protected] I have a Blizzard 810 plow, 2004 F-350 SD 4x4


----------



## marylandplow

*Sub List Maryland*

The list is growing, We now have coverage in 12 counties for Maryland the list includes names,Phone numbers and equipment. Anyone who would like this list email me at [email protected] and I will forward you the list. In excel format. If you need the list in another format let me know. Lets keep this list growing. This list is for all of us fellow Marylanders.

Dave :salute:


----------



## mtschob

*Available in Howard County, MD*

Hi, I am in Columbia and looking for plowing opportunities in Columbia/Howard County. Preferably a commercial lot or two.

2004 F350 7.5 Meyer Plow
2004 22 inch Snow Blower
Cell # 410-499 6817
Thanks Mark
[email protected]


----------



## RODJ

*First Season*

Pikesville Md 2000 Ford F350 V10 Meyer 7.5 Ariens 11hp Snow Thrower Toro 5hp Single Stage 410-409-3683


----------



## mjandrew

*Available in Gaithersburg,*

I have 3 trucks that service the Montgomery County Area and one other that is looking for work in Frederick, MD. Will travel up and down I-270. Please call if you need help @ 301-252-7782.

Montgomery County 
99 Dodge Ram 1500 w/ Western 7.5' PRO
00 Dodge Ram 2500 w/ Western 7.5' PRO
01 Ford F350 w/ Myers

Frederick County
02 Chevy 2500 w/ Myers

PS> Hope everyone has a busy year.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*Add my name to the MD List*

CMSG - JR and Son Services
410-320-1400

International Dump 12' Blade w/ Spreader
Komatsu Loader w/ 12' Snow Pusher
Gehl 7800 w/ 10' Snow Pusher
7 Subs w/7.5' plows (pickup trucks)

We currently do work in Anne Arundel County, Balto. County, Howard County, PG County.


----------



## H & L Imp

We already have obligations to another contractor but may be able to help in a pinch. We run out of Anne Arundel county, but plow in southern P.G. county so any where in between we may be able to help.


2002 F250- 8' Western Prow Plow w/600lb buyers salt spreader
2000 F150 7'6" Fisher minute mount 
2003 Yamaha Kodiak 400 ATV w/48" plow
Contacts. Howard or Stephen 410-365-8863


----------



## greenskeeper1

*I'm not far.*

Hey I know it says MD only but I am only about 1/2 mile over the boarder. I'm in Hanover PA. I'm expierienced, hard working and have tons of free time.I will go as far south as Owings Mills MD. (only takes me 30 min.)

Brian
cell#(717) 465-1922

F350 powerstroke
810 Blizzard plow

Lots of time!


----------



## GreenDuramax04

I live in Calvert County. I my present contracts are in Rockville to Germantown. I may be able to help someone thats in a pinch.

Jesse Walter
301-399-4054

2004 2500HD 4x4 Duramax
8' Western Pro Plus
Western 1000 Salt Spreader

2004 New Holland TC40DA loader

1986 Chevy 1 ton dump truck
Meyer Spreader


----------



## LandMatters

*Available to plow - Frederick, Upper Montgomery*

2004 F-350 w/ 8' Western Plow, 1999 Dodge Dakota w/ 7'2" Blizzard Plow, Caterpillar 257 Multi-terrain loader

Available to work in Frederick and upper montgomery counties. Possibly other areas within 30 miles of Frederick.

[email protected]
301-698-1441


----------



## shaughnessylawn

Anne Arundal County 2000 chevy 2500 Myers snow plow wiliam shaughnessy 443-623-1428 when ever you need me~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbie1

*Sidewalks and driveways*

Hey all,
Great thread. I am available to do sidewalk and driveway work. I have a Yard King 33" thrower, a walk behind salt spreader and a 99 GMC Sierra 4x4 to transport. My number is 443-742-8488 and my email is [email protected]. Willing to work Carroll, Northern Baltimore and Howard Counties.
Thanks,
Herb Hewlett


----------



## rcpd34

*Rockville, MD*

We had some snow yesterday and I found that I was done quicker than anticipated and may be able to help out someone local. I have 4 trucks and spreaders and blowers too. Gimme a call if you need some help in the Rockville area.


----------



## clark 03 2500

*Need Work on the Eastern Shore*

Hello,

This is a wonderful thing to find.

I just lost my big community in Grasonville, MD they turned the roads over to the county 2 days ago and now we are getting a big snow.

I own a 2003 GMC 2500 with a 7.5 western plow and a western 500 tailgate spreader. I also have a pallett and a half of salt in stock.
I would like to stay on the shore but "WILL TRAVEL TO FIND WORK" I am not greedy I just want to work.

cell phone 443-871-3793
home office 410-827-3336
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## savagewolf

Very good idea, I'm not doing plowing yet (truck seems to be missing a plow  ) but I can do pull outs (the "Awww crap i'm stuck on a pile" type) also cert welder and can do mobile stick/tig welding, have plasma cutting gear at my shop (really hope no one would need that  ) also can operate most equipment (back hoes, skid steers, rubber tire loaders) 
Me and my shop are located in the Columbia area and can do any of the above 24/7


Geoff
Cell: 443.324.3939
Nextel: 164*22*63753


----------



## SteveVB

Geoff,

Stop looking for work and get working on a bumper for your Explorer  

The net is a small place


----------



## savagewolf

need payup to get stuff done


----------



## 1BadHawk

*Great Idea*

I have a Ram2500 7'6" meyers with salt spreader. I'd be willing to help out in the Anne Arundel County area in need be. Also looking for someone to do a route of mine in Glen Burnie or possibly Pasadena.

Send me a copy of the excel list please.
[email protected]

Thank.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

In carroll county but can get to montgomery and howard easly after done my route of driveways

Kubota B7500 with loader mounted 5' plow and 3pt 4' snowblower (good large sidewalk machine) $75 an hour as a sub with at least 8 hours of work. 

Also have a 3pt 6' sweepster if your contracts want sidewalks done with a power broom ($50 extra per hour).


----------



## Avatorlc

*Available in Maryland*

I have a F250 7' Myers w/ Spreader

Would love to sub for anyone anytime.

cell 310-514-2033
[email protected]


----------



## shaughnessylawn

anne arundal county balitmore 2000 2500 chevy pickup myers plow and push spreader 4436231428 biz shaughnessy


----------



## Sledgehammer

Wow...didn't know that there would be this many companies from Maryland here. That is good to see.

I even see one of my buddies/clients here also JD Landscapes.

-Eric-


----------



## davidrbean

You can add me to the list. I live in rockville and can cover montgomery and parts of fred. & pg countys. 2003 2500hd 7 1/2 meyers
cell # (301)538-7129:waving:


----------



## arosewag

You can add me to the list. I'm out of anne arundel. can cover aa, calvert, anywhere else if someone's in a pinch. 2005 duramax, 8' western pro plus
andy 443-336-9712


----------



## Fusion Fab

*You can put me on the list*

Im located in Frederick county. I have 1 F-450 PSD w/ 9'2 Boss vee blade, and one Cat 236 skid steer and are ready to work. I will go to Carrol county, Howard county,Washington county, Frederick county. I also own a welding and fabrication company If anyone needs repair.

Fusion Fabrications
Justin
240-674-1177


----------



## Sledgehammer

Fusion Fab said:


> Im located in Frederick county. I have 1 F-450 PSD w/ 9'2 Boss vee blade, and one Cat 236 skid steer and are ready to work. I will go to Carrol county, Howard county,Washington county, Frederick county. I also own a welding and fabrication company If anyone needs repair.
> 
> Fusion Fabrications
> Justin
> 240-674-1177


Justin if you ever need a skid steer operator or a backup operator give me a shout. I might know a guy for you. I will check with him later on today.


----------



## AvalancheSR

*East Baltimore County*

Heck, guess you can add me to the list too. 2002 2500 Chev Avalanche with a Western 7'6" Pro or by the time we get the first decent snow I will have replaced the Avalanche with a 2006 Chev 2500HD Ext Cab and spreader. I can cover most of the far Eastern part of Baltimore County. 443.865.6440 Joe


----------



## papajnspa

*Anywhere from Hagerstown to Glen Burnie*

2500 Silverado with 7'4" sno-way 717-658-4790


----------



## GreenDuramax04

I'm still here in Calvert County. Most of my contracts are in Aspen Hill, Calverton, Rockville, Germantown. Yea, thats me at the Wendy's.

I can still help someone if needed. I still have my 2500 Chevy plow truck, New Holland 4x4 tractor w/loader and a 1-ton dump truck.

I also have access to skid steers, back hoes, 2 more plow trucks and other equipment and operators if needed.

Someone from the site called me about 6 weeks ago about buying some salt. Sorry I never called you back, I lost the notepad I wrote your name and number on.

COME'ON SNOW TONIGHT!
301-399-4054


----------



## gigi

*need driveway done--Jesse Smith Rd, Mt Airy*

need driveway done--Jesse Smith Rd, Mt Airy ASAP 
email me


----------



## SnoForce

I could help you out but you left no email address  John 443-336-9987 or 410-635-2365


----------



## markq

*Add me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Add me to the list!!!!

'04 2500HD Blizzard 8' straight blade

[email protected]
443-744-7697

Live in Harford County, but can cover anywhere from Glen Burnie, north into Howard county, out east to Harford county, and everything to the south and in between.

I do sub work, and will work for anyone that needs the help in these areas. I don't mind driving a little ways for work, but lets be realistic - Please don't ask me to drive 50 miles to do 1 hour of work.

On that note, in the next week or so, I may be able to sign on with someone to work a route anytime it snows, instead of on an as needed basis. I'm trying to work out with my boss (day job) to get time off anytime it snows and I need to go plow. Its looking pretty good, and its a real possibility. If you're interested, keep me in mind, and check back often, as I will post a note as soon as I find out for sure.


----------



## hoax23

I can help if i can. F350 8' Hiniker plow, Yamaha 660 Grizzly with plow and spreader, and working on the truck spreader now. I live in Parkville. 443-604-8833


----------



## BAPTRUCKING

*Fort Washington, Upper Marlboro, Capital Heights*

1997 Ram 1500
7.5' Meyers
202-327-0234


----------



## itsgottobegreen

gigi;253406 said:


> need driveway done--Jesse Smith Rd, Mt Airy ASAP
> email me


I got our ranger bouncing around mount airy and lisbon doing driveways. I bet I could squeeze it in for ya.


----------



## G&S in Md

*Add me please*

Live in Damascus, shop at Takoma Park, Doing work for RobS and RobW in Howard, PG Mont Caroll. But will try to help anyone out. I also have own an autoparts store. Call on cell if anyone needs anything. 240-876-9982.


----------



## rcpd34

G&S in Md;354275 said:


> Live in Damascus, shop at Takoma Park, Doing work for RobS and RobW in Howard, PG Mont Caroll. But will try to help anyone out. I also have own an autoparts store. Call on cell if anyone needs anything. 240-876-9982.


Got plenty of work for you in Rockville. Call me if interested.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Hey brian how is the V plow I put on your truck working out? 

I got a buddy who has 2 chevy trucks 7.5' meyer with no work. Anybody need them? 

Also I just found a guy with 4 trucks with no work. Willing to go anywhere at this point. PM salopez about them.


----------



## throughthestorm

sign me up! especially salting. got an 02 f-350 TD 9' boss superduty+wings and 8 foot in bed fisher v/box salter. thats hasn't been used yet this year! anybody need a salter for these small snows?!? also have a 96' 2500 ctd with an 8 foot curtis that needs work!!!
call paul 443-807-0450 located in harford county but willing to do baltimore,cecil,carrol, damn i would have gone to the eastern shore last week for snow!prsport


----------



## throughthestorm

ill go to the easter shore tonight if anyone needs help!


----------

